# Python Cleaner



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

Is it best to add the stress coat stuff before or after you start to add tap water from the sink? I have 3 new red bellies that I got less than a week ago, I've been fixing stuff around in the tank with my arms and right now they just seem scared, if I get them used to my arm being in the tank a lot will they attack it when they get bigger? It's a 45G tank and they're about 2.5-3" each. Thanks, I appreciate any help!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You can add Stress Coat either way. It is up to you, but I would add it prior to filling the tank.

Congrats on the pick up!

The more time you spend in front of the tank, the more it will help. Also, place the tank in a high traffic area of your house. That way, you will get a lot of motion/movement in front of the tank (bodies, shadows, etc..). That will as help get them used to human interaction. Other than that, reds are very skittish fish so it really depends on the individual fish on wether they become bold or not.

To answer your question about the arm, reds tend to get bolder the bigger they become. Thus, it is possible for them to attack your arm out of fright now more than anything, and later more out of territorial issues. Of course, there is another thread about smaller reds bitting someone's finger, so let that be a warning. Fish with razor sharp teeth should not be taken lightely at any time.


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> You can add Stress Coat either way. It is up to you, but I would add it prior to filling the tank.
> 
> Congrats on the pick up!
> 
> ...


The guy at the pet store was taking the fish out of the little tank so I could buy them and he pushed one of the fish from outside of the net to make it come out and the piranha bit his finger, he was bleeding really bad.. haha this was the owner of the store too. I have the tank right next to my bedroom door on the wall so they will constantly see me walking past.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Jimbo245 said:


> The guy at the pet store was taking the fish out of the little tank so I could buy them and he pushed one of the fish from outside of the net to make it come out and the piranha bit his finger, he was bleeding really bad.. haha this was the owner of the store too. *I have the tank right next to my bedroom door on the wall so they will constantly see me walking past*.


That is really good to hear. I just moved into my new house, and the new placement of their tank gets much more movement (bodies and shadows) by the tank. I can already tell that they are getting more used to it, and a bit bold since they stay in the center of the tank in lieu of one side.

Yes, just remember not to do the net thing. That will only stress your fish.


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> The guy at the pet store was taking the fish out of the little tank so I could buy them and he pushed one of the fish from outside of the net to make it come out and the piranha bit his finger, he was bleeding really bad.. haha this was the owner of the store too. *I have the tank right next to my bedroom door on the wall so they will constantly see me walking past*.


That is really good to hear. I just moved into my new house, and the new placement of their tank gets much more movement (bodies and shadows) by the tank. I can already tell that they are getting more used to it, and a bit bold since they stay in the center of the tank in lieu of one side.

Yes, just remember not to do the net thing. That will only stress your fish.
[/quote]

How should I take them out?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^^As far as taking them out. you can try and scoop them with a bucket. I had luck doing that when I had smaller ones. If you can't do that you may have to net them. If you do have the bucket (with water) as close as possible. That way they are only briefly out of water and especially because they can bite through some nets pretty quickly. I had one end up on the floor that way. Not fun picking up a Piranha on the floor! I wouldnt be afraid of putting your hand in the tank. I do go by a general rule....when your hands are in the tank, pay more attention to what they are doing, than what your doing. I have never been bit, but I had one swimming fast right at my hand, not sure what the P's intentions were, but I got my hand out of there before I found out.

Good luck with your new fish!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

pay extreme attention to your p's while you are sticking your hand in the water. It only takes a brief second and you can be bite pretty badly. It happened to me, and now I am extra careful to make sure I see all my p's in my tank. I got bite by a 4" red and believe me it only took a second and now I have a scar on my hand the size of a dime. put the stress coat in the water before putting tap water in so the clorine wont hurt the bacteria in your tank. I have put it in after puting tap water in and nothing has ever happened so I doubt it is that big of a deal.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

red bellies will never attack your hand unless they are under fed thats highly unlikely


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Jimbo245 said:


> Is it best to add the stress coat stuff before or after you start to add tap water from the sink? I have 3 new red bellies that I got less than a week ago, I've been fixing stuff around in the tank with my arms and right now they just seem scared, if I get them used to my arm being in the tank a lot will they attack it when they get bigger? It's a 45G tank and they're about 2.5-3" each. Thanks, I appreciate any help!


I don't think it matters to when you add the conditioner before or after, but if I had to use conditioner I would put it in the tank after the drain and before the refill. When putting your hand in the tank always keep one eye on the p's while doing whatever you're doing. You need to give them that respect. Several members have got bitten by there p's. You're gonna need a bigger tank soon :laugh:


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

tiran said:


> red bellies will never attack your hand unless they are under fed thats highly unlikely


That is not true.. I always feed my p''s and if they feel threatened they can and will attack.. I have the freakin scar to prove it. You cant truct a wild fish with teeth to not attack, You never know what the fish will do. You can put your hand in the tank 100 times but it only takes once to get bite. saying it wont happen is ignorant.


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

Would it be more stressful to take them out with a net and put them in a bucket or to just leave them in the tank when I'm doing water changes?


----------



## miamibusta69 (Feb 17, 2007)

leave them in always .. its been stated tons of times .. it must be right lol

i leave mine in... the other day while i was changing decor one of my p's didnt run when i came close with my hand so i got sloser to see how long it would take for him to move well he didnt move and i touch it quickly , still didnt move so i rubbed the side of him and he layed on his side so is tarted rubbing his side it was really cool i think he liked it lol.

is this weird ? it seemed pretty weird /cool . i think hes tricking me so gain his trust so when hes bigger he can just take of my finger lol hes only 3 inch btw


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Dont take them out unless you have to. Mine have only been taken out for tank changes and when I moved.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Jimbo245 said:


> Would it be more stressful to take them out with a net and put them in a bucket or to just leave them in the tank when I'm doing water changes?


It is much less stressful to leave them in the tank while doing a water change. They will bounce back very quick after a water change (say one hour max). However, if you net them into a bucket while you are doing water changes every week, then not only are you stressing them while netting, transfer, and as they stay in the bucket, but you would also remove some of their slime coating. The slime coating helps fight disease, and if you remove it (via handling the fish) you will make them more susceptible to inflection, disease, etc...

Definitely leave them in the tank.


----------

